# My Latest Rescues :) 2 Handsome boys



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

These handsome guys are my newest rescues, Wrinkles and Bailey. They are just the sweetest little boys. They are also my first hairless rats, and I didn't realize how cool they would be. My favorite part about them is their expressions. I didn't realize how much the fur covers up their quirky little faces...haha. 

They have a sad story with a very happy ending (thanks to their hero, and first Mommy, Hilary). Feel free to read it, but it's sad at first:

They were purchased as classroom rats for a head-start type program, because they were the only hairless small pets that the teacher could find. They were placed in a 10-gallon tank, and passed around in a sandbox by 3-4 year olds at playtime. The teacher who got them, left shortly after, and that is when their life changed. The new teachers called them "sewer rats" and hardly ever cleaned their cage or touched them. When Hilary arrived, they were only a few months old, and had infections all over their skin, from the dirty cage, and bruises from head to toe, from the children handling them so roughly. They were also very thin, because they weren't given proper food. She wasn't allowed to take them, because they were purchased by government money, so she volunteered to go in and feed them, clean their cage, and give them treats. 

Eventually, after several months, she finally got though the red-tape and was able to take them home. Little Bailey used to scream if you even went near his cage, because he was so afraid of people. She nursed them back to health, got them a huge cage, and spoiled them rotten. However, since she had a roommate that didn't want her to get them in the first place, she knew that she would have to give them up. She found me, and I was thrilled to take them. I have fallen in love with them, just as their first Mommy did, and have decided that we are keeping them here at the rescue forever. They have been through enough. They already love their new home, and seem very comfortable with me (though, I admit that I deployed my trusty strawberry yogurt on the finger trick, which may have been more exciting to them than I am right now). 

This is the kind of stuff that renews my faith in people. Thank goodness that there are people like Hilary in the world, who have such compassion. I can't imagine anyone not having compassion for an animal in such deplorable conditions, but she really went out of her way to change their life. 

What do you all think of them? Are they as beautiful to you all as I think they are, or am I just a proud new Mommy? (these are a few of the pictures that I sent to their Mommy, to let her know how their first day went. She wants me to send updates often.)


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

They are adorable, and I mean that, not that I dislike hairless rats, I love all rats, but these are the first I've seen that have the cute factor for me if you know what I mean!! They are lucky to have found you and such a loving home. May they have a long and happy life!


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you very much! They have their own special brand of cuteness


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Awww! They're absolutely gorgeous! They look so friendly! I'm so glad that they were rescued!


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

So cute! Thank you for taking them in


----------



## brittbritt (May 13, 2012)

They are too cute for mere words. I'm so glad your friend saved them and you get to enjoy those two cutie pies.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

They are too cute! I adore hairless rats - I just wish I could find them more often around where I live!


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you all very much. I never knew how I felt about hairless rats before I got them, but I obviously have a soft spot in my heart for any animal that needs nurturing. Every time I take care of an animal that has special needs, I am crazy about them from that point on. As soon as these boys got here, I was in love. It's amazing how resilient animals are. If anyone treated me the way that some of my rat babies have been treated, I would hate everyone. Instead, I have the most loving, affectionate animals ever. I truely believe that rescues are often even sweeter than typical pets. They seem to understand that you are the reason that they are now in a better place. My dog is like that, and so are my rats.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

Gah! Too much cuteness! I want a hairless again they are just wrinkle and cute and omg ^-^ they are lucky to have you!


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Adorable, just adorable. You're such a wonderful person for taking rats in! I love your website design by the way!


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you Clarice and Raturday  You have such an awesome signature, Raturday  It looks like your little rat has a white eyebrow...hehe. How adorable!


----------

